# (OK) CBR; CH Chisholm Trail's Backdraft Bay MH**



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Silas is a light deadgrass dog that weighs 75 pounds. He has a good coat with correct conformation and movement. He has a great attitude and is good around my two kids. Silas is a nice working dog as well completing his master hunt title this summer. He also has a 4th, R. Jam, and Jam in all breed qualifyings. Looking to move up with the big dogs this year and start competing in all age stakes. He is 100% amateur trained and handled by me and my first dog to compete with. He finished his AKC bench championship in November. 

I ran 2 trials this spring with him and we have a 1st and a 4th in the qual. He is now qaa. 

Hips- Excellent
Elbows- Normal
EIC- Clear
DM and PRA- carrier
Cerf- clear in June of 2012. Will get new exam completed in January.

Fresh chilled and natural available to approved bitches. 

Russell Huffman
[email protected]
405-834-9822


----------

